# Spay - side or tummy position



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

Our kitten is going to be booked in to be spayed in a few weeks time. There are two vets at our surgery one spays from the side and the other from the tummy, so we need to decide who is going to do the op before we can book a date.

I've only ever had kittens spayed on the side before so don't know what the difference is - if any? Has anyone any experience of tummy position spay op?

A quick google and it seems that the tummy is more common in America, but I'm not sure if the only benefit from this position is cosmetic (as the fur can sometimes grow back a different colour).

All thoughts/experience welcome!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

I had my Oriental female spayed midline (underneath) for the simple reason their fur can grow back a different colour to the original colour, and the 'patchy look' wouldn't look good on a black Oriental cat  

There was no difference in terms of recovery time, wound size etc; however it was slightly more expensive than a regular spay - £5 if my memory serves me correctly. 

Good luck


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

It was a good few years ago when I last had a female spayed .The vet at that time said that it was a more invasive op if done midline,ideas may well have changed since then.I do agree with the cosmetic angle though as there is always a risk when hair is shaved that it will grow back slightly differently.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lilly was just done on her side, she recovered remarkably quickly and no colour change in that area.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Maudey was side, recovered quickly and well, I prefer the side because you can easily look at the op site without having to manhandle the cat as you do if it's midline.


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

When the time comes for my show girl to be spayed it'll be done on her tummy due to hair colour growing back a different colour. I would still be able to continue to show her as a neuter that way.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

We just had our girl done midline and it was twenty pounds more than flank. Vet said the ops a bit longer hence the price difference. Not sure but think the flanks a smaller incision. We opted for midline in case we decide to show our girl as a pedigree pet.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Mine was spayed with a midline incision for the same reason as others have said: I did not want the fur to grow back a different colour on her side. Saying that, my Chocolate BSH apparently had a flank (side) incision when she was spayed and her fur has grown back the same colour.

I think Willow recovered quicker from her midline incision than previous cats i have had spayed with flank incisions, but that may just be her. My vet also did a tiny incision compared to previous vets who have done a flank approach.

He did not charge any more, although it is technically a more difficult approach surgically, but any vet could do it.

The bottom line I guess is that if I had another female cat i needed to spay, I would choose a midline approach.


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

I personally prefer flank incisions but then I'm not fussed about coat colour change. 
This is just personal paranoia and has no bearing on what you should actually choose but I always feel that if a cat gets at a midline incision you're more likely to have an escape of intestines than if the hole is up higher. I think a vet frightened me with the idea of a cat getting at its stitches when I was a kid and that has stuck with me ever since. However, in reality, if it rips out it's sutures you're in trouble wherever the incision is.


----------



## Yatti (Aug 30, 2010)

All of our cats have been done through a flank incision - we found it easier to keep an eye on the stitches and the fur has never grown back a different colour in all the cats we've owned. Usually the main recovery they go through is from the anaesthetic. Stick with what you know, imo!


----------



## Paddy Paws (Jul 11, 2010)

Fur growing back a different colour is only really an issue with colourpoint cats (Siamese and similar). As the majority of vets do flank (side) spays most often, that is the best way as apart from anything else they are most competent with this way as they do it the most. I would stick with a flank spay unless you have a colourpoint cat - unless of course you have a vet that does laparoscopic spays which is another option that a few vets are now offering like this one  Eastcott Vets Swindon


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have Siamese and have always been offered the choice of side or tummy when neutering. I have never shown any of my cats so have opted for the side. I remember my vet asking me the last time and I said 'Oh she's not good enough to show.' He laughed and told me to cover her ears before I said such things


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Paddy Paws said:


> Fur growing back a different colour is only really an issue with colourpoint cats (Siamese and similar). As the majority of vets do flank (side) spays most often, that is the best way as apart from anything else they are most competent with this way as they do it the most. *I would stick with a flank spay unless you have a colourpoint cat *- unless of course you have a vet that does laparoscopic spays which is another option that a few vets are now offering like this one  Eastcott Vets Swindon


My Oriental female is black all over, not colourpoint. She is of show quality, so had I opted for the flank incision and her fur grew back another colour, I can't show her.

I don't think it would matter if it were a colourpoint cat or not. At the end of the day, it's all down to personal preference.

Re: Eastcott Vets, Swindon - Excellent. I took another of my cats there for specialist treatment. They are absolutely fantastic


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> My Oriental female is black all over, not colourpoint. She is of show quality, so had I opted for the flank incision and her fur grew back another colour, I can't show her.
> 
> I don't think it would matter if it were a colourpoint cat or not. At the end of the day, it's all down to personal preference.
> 
> Re: Eastcott Vets, Swindon - Excellent. I took another of my cats there for specialist treatment. They are absolutely fantastic


So is it not right that only cats with colourpoint fur are at risk of their fur growing back another colour? Due to darker fur growing at the colder parts of the body?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

you usually only spay a female if you are showing her hence midline. although i think vets do prefer to do flank


----------



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback.

I think we'll go for the midline option. She's a usual Abyssinian with an apricot undercoat and if it grew back reversed or a different colour it would look odd. She's not show quality (bless her :lol, but still don't think we want to take the risk.

I'd never come across the midline spay before, so it's reassuring to know it's not as unusual as I thought.


----------



## Paddy Paws (Jul 11, 2010)

popoki said:


> Thanks for all the feedback.
> 
> She's a usual Abyssinian with an apricot undercoat


 I would be inclined to go for a midline in that case


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> So is it not right that only cats with colourpoint fur are at risk of their fur growing back another colour?


Any colour/type of cat can have different colour fur grow back; not just colour points.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> Any colour/type of cat can have different colour fur grow back; not just colour points.


Oooh ta, didn't know that!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

One of mine is a light tortoiseshell so made no ( visible! ) difference to her overall colour, probably enhanced it!!

My sister had blue colourpoints and I didn't notice any difference at all! One was a show cat as well.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

i wasnt given an option:confused1::confused1: never heard of a side incision :confused1::confused1: no one i know has ever had there cat spayed on the side. Thelma just had a small incision about 2cm long on her tummy underneth. No stiches just internal ones that dissolved so it was a really quick recovery and no stitches for her to pull at :thumbup:


----------

